# Bream Bugs



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It won't be too much longer before fly fishing for bream with begin.

Here is a neat little video about "brim bugs"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ju8uzSQi6c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

have you checked out www.breambugs.com they have some nice flies and poppers...can't beat a big bullnose on the fly rod!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

well after watching the video I guess you have...


----------

